# SOLD - Copper 4-pack for sale



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

$100? Yikes. You probably know this by now, but don't pay that much next year, unless that's what they're really selling for. King Soopers had them for $69 in the fall. $100 is almost 50% more...


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Right, cheaper earlier in the fall, but I live in Idaho and didn't get around to buying one til I was in CO over thanksgiving. $100 is still a good deal in the grand scheme.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Copy. You're right, it's still a really good price vs. the window price. Just thought maybe someone had taken advantage of you on it...and didn't want that to happen to you again next year...that's all.


----------

